# Small scratch in window. Can someone help?



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

I just have a very small (and I mean small) scratch in my rear window. I do have one problem...the windows are tinted and it is inside of the car. Does anyone know if there is somekind of product you can buy that would remove minor scratches in glass? If so...would they be safe to use with the tinting being inside???







Any suggestion would be apprieciated. Thanks!
btw: At the top I said that I have only one problem....actually two problems. I am also a perfectionist!










_Modified by Waagenz at 1:35 AM 7-6-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Small scratch in window. Can someone help? (Waagenz)*

The only product I've seen is from the Eastwood Company http://www.eastwoodco.com . They sell a glass polishing system. Unfortunately you will have to remove the tint to polish it, and I don't know how effective the system will work on your particular scratch. Good luck though.
Bryan


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Small scratch in window. Can someone help? (Bryan J)*

well either way thanks for the information. I did manage to find some kind of "homemade" remedy to try to fix the problem. Found it on the internet...it calls for:
2 tablespoon glycerin
2 tablespoon jeweler's rouge
2 tablespoon water
It says to mix in a glass or plastic jar. Dab some paste on a clean cloth and rub scratched area. Wash off with clear water. If scratch is deep, repeat application as needed.
Since it is so small I might try to give it a try. I checked out some other scratch remover kits but they seem pretty expensive, and this scratch is so small only I am going to notice it anyways. But like I said, I am perfectionist and I love vws.


----------

